# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  Fun Quest Item. Rainbow Generator

## Methodus

Theres this from a new quest out in Felwood.

The NPC Quest giver is Arcanist Delaris 

Just goto her and do the chain of quest and you will receive a Trinket called. Rainbow Generator 

You can use this trinket on any target you can attack. Even in BGs on the opposing faction.





It will cast a big bright colored rainbow from you to the target. Has quite a long range also. Good for a lot of WTFS and LOLS

----------


## kentril

wasn't there JUST a thread on this 2 hours ago??..

----------


## Wish311

lol. deja vu.

----------


## Reflection

> wasn't there JUST a thread on this 2 hours ago??..


Yes, but it was in exploits.

----------


## kentril

> Yes, but it was in exploits.


ahhhh okay then.

----------


## krizmak

This is great, I pull Gamon with this nightly and people are always "dude, dafuq was that?!?"

+rep

----------


## Vanishedbrb

I LOVE IT, what other cool items are there to obtain? since this is my first post I guess ill introduce myself, Started playing wow when my gf moved back home back in august 2011 when i moved back to her home state i stopped playing in july 2012 and just started back up about 2 months ago, reached the cata level cap since i dont have MOP yet so Im looking for interesting things to obtain for the time being.

----------


## manonthatmoon

How did I miss this topic? I'm getting my rainbow gen now!

----------

